# ip man movie



## naneek (Jan 3, 2009)

any one seen the  ip man movie yet? its just come out here in nz i am looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 3, 2009)

Man I can't wait! go to YouTube watch the trailers!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 3, 2009)

where is NZ...

When does Yip man the movie come to America?




naneek said:


> any one seen the ip man movie yet? its just come out here in nz i am looking forward to seeing it!


----------



## naneek (Jan 3, 2009)

nz is new zealand yoshi, its near australia


----------



## naneek (Jan 3, 2009)

yeah i saw the trailers man they look cool, looks like it will be subtitled but i prefer that over dubbed anyway!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 3, 2009)

lol...new zealand...man...thats not fair...


America....i am in america...




naneek said:


> yeah i saw the trailers man they look cool, looks like it will be subtitled but i prefer that over dubbed anyway!


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 4, 2009)

naneek said:


> nz is new zealand yoshi, its near australia


 
Where's Australia ?


----------



## geezer (Jan 4, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> Where's Australia ?



Ain't Australia that place that's like Texas, 'cept with Kangaroos... and it's even bigger? ... and the people talk_ almost_ as funny?

Oh, and they have the good sense to keep their village idiots at home!!!

OK, now I'll pull down my sombrero and go back to sleep under my cactus... (I'm a native Arizona boy)


----------



## mook jong man (Jan 4, 2009)

geezer said:


> Ain't Australia that place that's like Texas, 'cept with Kangaroos... and it's even bigger? ... and the people talk_ almost_ as funny?
> 
> Oh, and they have the good sense to keep their village idiots at home!!!
> 
> OK, now I'll pull down my sombrero and go back to sleep under my cactus... (I'm a native Arizona boy)


 
Speaking of village idiots one of yours escaped .
We have the pleasure of Paris Hilton visiting us down here at the moment .


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 4, 2009)

Paris Hilton is down with you...I hope you guys not drolling over her too hard...

Did you see Paris Hilton in the movie the Hottie and Nottie...it was a great movie...Where this guy is totally inloved with paris...He finally gets to her bed room and discovers he wants her ugly friend more than her...its strange actually I didn't get it at all?

lol

ote=mook jong man;1098420]Speaking of village idiots one of yours escaped .
We have the pleasure of Paris Hilton visiting us down here at the moment .[/quote]


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 5, 2009)

Normally I don't watch videos on the internet.. but I feel slightly justified in doing so because I will be buying it the moment I can lay my hands on it.. ip man is.. awesome.. very good movie.. I highly reccomend it to all!


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 5, 2009)

Cant wait for it! Did anyone watch the WC series with Sammo Hung and the guy that played Leung Tsan in The prodigal son? Pretty new.. I wonder if it's any good. Would like to get it somehow...


----------



## bully (Jan 5, 2009)

Bet it will be straight to DVD in the UK.

I may annoy my local Cineworld and ask them if they are screening it.

Wont hold my breath.

Sure it will be a good yarn though, trailer on Youtube looks well made and a bit of WC actually in the film.

http://www.ipman-movie.com/

Any other WC films you guys can recommend?


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 5, 2009)

prodigal son and warriors two


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 6, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> Normally I don't watch videos on the internet.. but I feel slightly justified in doing so because I will be buying it the moment I can lay my hands on it.. ip man is.. awesome.. very good movie.. I highly reccomend it to all!




Was it a biography or more of a "nearly unrelated to reality story" such as "The Dragon Story" and Bruce Lee?  If it isn't at all factual, I don't care to see it.  The Hong Kong wire fighting movies are a dime a dozen.  I would like to know more about Ip Man.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 6, 2009)

If you want to know more about Wing Chun pick up a book or contact his family!!!

If you want know more about Wing Chun consult a qualified Sifu...

If you want to see Wing Chun get media attention and support its spread then go an see Ip man the Movie...Support Wing Chun if you a wing chun practioner!




dungeonworks said:


> Was it a biography or more of a "nearly unrelated to reality story" such as "The Dragon Story" and Bruce Lee? If it isn't at all factual, I don't care to see it. The Hong Kong wire fighting movies are a dime a dozen. I would like to know more about Ip Man.


----------



## naneek (Jan 6, 2009)

dungeonworks i think there is an autobiography or biography (cant remember which is right term) book about yip man


----------



## Nabakatsu (Jan 6, 2009)

It seems to have the "general story" from the little i've been told in it.. it's not non stop wire fighting in any event. There were bits and pieces that were factual.. but I don't think it's really.. the best thing to watch if that is what you seek.. It's still pretty awesome to see wing tzun used in a martial arts movies in this way


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 6, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> If you want to know more about Wing Chun pick up a book or contact his family!!!
> 
> If you want know more about Wing Chun consult a qualified Sifu...
> 
> If you want to see Wing Chun get media attention and support its spread then go an see Ip man the Movie...Support Wing Chun if you a wing chun practioner!



IF you want to know more about a movie to see if it is something worth seeing, then ask someone who seen it. (which I just did)

I have a qualified sifu, know of a few books, and I really could care less about media support.  I have no interest in a made up story about Ip Man.  I have no interest in the politics of Wing Chun or *any *martial art and see no point in supporting just another Hong Kong wire flying movie when there are millions of them.  I _am _however interested in learning more about Ip Man.  I could and have asked my Sifu about Ip Man since his son is his Sifu, but since the topic was about the movie and my question was actally directed to someone that already seen it, I thought my question was fair and clear enough.


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 6, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> It seems to have the "general story" from the little i've been told in it.. it's not non stop wire fighting in any event. There were bits and pieces that were factual.. but I don't think it's really.. the best thing to watch if that is what you seek.. It's still pretty awesome to see wing tzun used in a martial arts movies in this way



Cool.  So the fighting scenes were actually technical in their portrayal of Wing Chun?

Thanks!


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 6, 2009)

naneek said:


> dungeonworks i think there is an autobiography or biography (cant remember which is right term) book about yip man



Thanks Naneek.  If you get the name, could you PM it to me?  I am looking for a good read being laid off of work for the next month! LOL


----------



## bully (Jan 7, 2009)

PM me too please Naneek.

Cheers

Bully


----------



## naneek (Jan 7, 2009)

sorrys dungeon and bully i have no idea how to pm but the book is called ip man portrait of a master, by ip ching and ron heimburg


----------



## bully (Jan 9, 2009)

Ordered it from Amazon, will report what I think when I have read it.

Watching Ip man the movie this weekend.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 9, 2009)

> Watching Ip man the movie this weekend.


 
I would be very grateful for a short non-spoiler review when you're done


----------



## bully (Jan 9, 2009)

Bullys review...and NO spoilers:soapbox:



OK, I can understand where Dungeonworks comes from, he/she seems like a purist and I know lots of people who DONT like crouching tiger/flying daggers etc etc.

So....

The best WC film I have seen.....probably the only WC film I have seen apart from Enter the Dragon cross arm sparring with Bruce and "O'Hara".

Its not quite a "wire" film, but its does have the chinese opera aspect of most recent matrial arts films coming from China.

If you want pure Ip Man and WC then dont watch it.

If you want say a ripping yarn in the genre of Last Samurai, ie some truths and in the spirit of the time then go for it.

My wife really enjoyed it and said it was the best portrayal of WC that she had seen and was nice to see it done properly....I served divorce papers on her straight after ;-)

So....7/10 for me.

Some great WC stuff on camera and Dungeon....please watch it.....just treat it like Indiana Jones...good fun and a family film which might interest you.

Oh, a bit of Long pole in it too.....

How long until Part 2?????????????

I hear they are looking for a Bruce Lee.......unfortunately not the 14 stone burger eating version or I would have been straight in.

Cheers

Bully


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 10, 2009)

Wow thanks Bully, I realy apreciate it!


----------



## dungeonworks (Jan 10, 2009)

bully said:


> ...OK, I can understand where Dungeonworks comes from, he/she seems like a purist and I know lots of people who DONT like crouching tiger/flying daggers etc etc....



Naww, I am far from a purist! LOL  I am just not into the Crouching Daggers Flying Tigers wire type stuff.  It's just so overboard that I just can't get into them, even on a fantasy level.  I'll watch a good Tony Jaa flick though! 

About Ip Man, I would like to see the movie anyways, but would like to know if I'm watching fact or fiction so as not to get confused.  I don't know much about him other than the basics.  Heck, I still run accross people that saw "Bruce Lee: The Dragon Story" and think he really fought demons and that the whole Wong Jak Man story was as it happened in the movie...ect.  That movie did more hurt than good. 

Thanks again Bully.


----------



## geezer (Jan 10, 2009)

dungeonworks said:


> About Ip Man, I would like to see the movie anyways, but would like to know if I'm watching fact or fiction so as not to get confused.



I'm looking forward to seeing the movie too. Yip Man lived a fascinating life in turbulent times. But I would _never_ expect a movie, even a good one, to be very historically accurate. I just hope it treats the Great-Grandmaster's memory with a bit of respect and dignity as it seeks to entertain us.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 14, 2009)

I have just finished watching it and I must say that Neo's got nothing on Ip Man!


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 14, 2009)

Do you got Yipman the movie on DVD?




			
				Eru Ilúvatar;1104197 said:
			
		

> I have just finished watching it and I must say that Neo's got nothing on Ip Man!


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 15, 2009)

No, acctualy I have it on my computer. Why?


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 15, 2009)

How can I get a copy of it?

I havent seen it yet...I have no idea where to go to get a copy of it...

I am not sure when my country will show it. I remember the Movie the Black Mask didn't show here until 2000. An that Jet Li movie was made in 1997. An the same thing with Iron Monkey...It showed around 2005 or so in America.




			
				Eru Ilúvatar;1104843 said:
			
		

> No, acctualy I have it on my computer. Why?


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Jan 15, 2009)

Well... I'm not sure what the policy is on this forum about things like this but I personaly admit I downloaded it  If you're OK with this kind of things I suggest you do the same. I will not go into details here but it's not that difficult and I'm sure you can figure it out on your own. If you don't, PM me or something.


----------



## bully (Jan 17, 2009)

naneek said:


> sorrys dungeon and bully i have no idea how to pm but the book is called ip man portrait of a master, by ip ching and ron heimburg



Got the book this mornin and took about a hour or so to read.

A very good read but I was a little disapointed that it wasnt longer and with more of a Biography feel. I think as it is written by Ip Mans son then he did not really know in detail about Ip Mans younger years. If someone asked me to write a biography about my father then I too would be a bit stuck and would have to recount stories and ask other family members.

The book is still worth reading and has some nice photos in it too.

Cheers

Bully


----------



## Koshou911 (Jan 18, 2009)

I can't wait to watch Ip Man.   Being a huge Donnie Yen fan and a former student of WC I was excited to learn that descendants of Ip Man were consultants on the film and were pleased with its outcome.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Jan 21, 2009)

What is Donnie Yen main style of Gung Fu?




Koshou911 said:


> I can't wait to watch Ip Man. Being a huge Donnie Yen fan and a former student of WC I was excited to learn that descendants of Ip Man were consultants on the film and were pleased with its outcome.


----------



## qwksilver61 (Jan 26, 2009)

Can't wait...hopefully people will be beating down the door for lessons!


----------



## Koshou911 (Jan 29, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> What is Donnie Yen main style of Gung Fu?


 

Donnie Yens mother is a Wing Chun Sifu and started teaching Donnie at the age of 3 or something like that.

donnie yen has since done other forms of martial arts and has gone into BJJ and MMA styles as well in his movies.   He is a martial artist first and producer/actor 2nd and thats why I like his movies


----------



## Koshou911 (Jan 29, 2009)

I saw the movie this past weekend, I am ashamed to say that I bought a bootleg as it is not playing anywhere in Toronto and I really wanted to see it.   When it comes out officially on dvd or bluray this one is definately worthy of being in my library.


from start to finish it has a fight scene every 5-10 mins but its not that violent of a movie though.  Sure there is blood and gore, but it does send a good message about the effectiveness of Wing chun and also how artistic  it really is.  Hard to explain what I mean but it shows how un barbaric fighting with Wing Chun is and how ANYBODY can learn and use it.


definately one of the best movies I have seen in a long time.  I cant wait to buy it on DVD or Bluray to see the behind the scenes stuff (probably have some interviews of Ip Man's son Ip Chun)


----------



## bully (Jan 29, 2009)

Its released on Feb 13th, here:

http://www.yesasia.com/global/ip-ma...ng-kong-version/1014037993-0-0-0-en/info.html

I have preordered.

I am ashamed to say I have a downloaded copy but at least I am buying the 2 disc special edition:angel:

There are some on Fleabay but the subtitles are not too good judging by the description (for us english speakers). I am sure the chinese/mandarin speakers will be fine.

Cheers

Bully

ps I watched it again last night with a  few beers...it really makes me want to train. Mrs Bully thought it was good 1st time around....not the 5th ;-)


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 2, 2009)

naneek said:


> nz is new zealand yoshi, its near australia


 

 Sorry, that made me laugh. 

My folks emigrated to the South Island a several years ago. We're wanting to go ourselves to live, beats the UK hands down.

What's the WC scene like there? Overall? We're looking at the Canterbury region though, I see you're from Auckland?


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 2, 2009)

Koshou911 said:


> Donnie Yens mother is a Wing Chun Sifu and started teaching Donnie at the age of 3 or something like that.
> 
> donnie yen has since done other forms of martial arts and has gone into BJJ and MMA styles as well in his movies. He is a martial artist first and producer/actor 2nd and thats why I like his movies


 

Donnie Yen's mother is not a WC instructor.  She taught Donnie Yen Northern Shaolin, Wushu & Tai Chi.  He spent 2 years with the Beijing Wushu team as well.  He also picked up some parts of TKD, Karate and other styles.

He started picking up BJJ & MMA late due to how popular they were getting.  Didn't really learn and use until he shot the movie SPL with Sammo Hung & Jacky Wu.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 2, 2009)

bully said:


> Its released on Feb 13th, here:
> 
> http://www.yesasia.com/global/ip-ma...ng-kong-version/1014037993-0-0-0-en/info.html
> 
> ...


 
Yeah I have had the movie for a month now and it is awesome.  I am getting the Blu ray copy when it comes out.


----------



## Hagakure (Feb 2, 2009)

bully said:


> Its released on Feb 13th, here:
> 
> http://www.yesasia.com/global/ip-ma...ng-kong-version/1014037993-0-0-0-en/info.html
> 
> ...



I've watched the trailers on Youtube, and was left in disbelieft. It loooks "astonishing". I love most Chinese films of that ilk anyway, but this, this looks on an even higher level. I cannot wait to see this movie, and it's not often I get like that. 

Hagakure.


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 2, 2009)

Donnie Yen Gung Fu Style?

He studied Taekwondo to Wushu.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Donnie_Yen

Donnie Yen's mother began training her son in the martial arts almost as soon as he could walk. With her he mastered traditional and modern Chinese Wushu and Tai Chi

But he has studied a little of many different styles when he had to play the parts of in the movies?

http://www.donnieyen.com/biography.htm#kungfu


----------



## David Weatherly (Feb 2, 2009)

bully said:


> Its released on Feb 13th, here:
> 
> http://www.yesasia.com/global/ip-ma...ng-kong-version/1014037993-0-0-0-en/info.html
> 
> ...


 

Thanks for that link,  I'm preordering it, can't wait.

David


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 3, 2009)

Do you think the states will have ip man movie anytime in this decade?


----------



## bully (Feb 4, 2009)

Yoshiyahu said:


> Do you think the states will have ip man movie anytime in this decade?


 
Well it seems the UK (well Jersey) wont.

I mailed my local Cineworld and they said they have no plans to show IP man, hence my ordering of DVD.

Best bet is to get the DVD, find a mate with a projector and big screen/surround sound set up.

Get your WC mates together and invade his house, maybe take some beer as a token of your appreciation

Thats what I am doing. Fortunately said mate is a WC fan so he shouldnt be too bored. We are going to eat Chinese food and watch Enter the Dragon and Ip man....with beer...after that I would imagine drunken "play" sparring and Chi sao until someone gets injured:ultracool


----------



## TigerCraneGuy (Feb 8, 2009)

Just watched it on Sat night.

Factual? Prolly not.

Cool? Absolutely.

Not a Wing Chun practitioner (Kenpo actually), but have read up a lot on the Art, and recognise a great deal of WC tech in the movie; you know, deflection, economy of motion, centerline, bong sau, tan sau... you name it; it's there and performed dynamically fast against multile styles, both Chinese and Japanese.

A few brilliant sequences of Ip Man chain-punching the living daylights out of his opponents.

Definitely worth watching. Much better than the Michelle Yeoh 'Wing Chun' movie!

Regards
TCG


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 8, 2009)

gREA THAT SOUNDS FUNN EXCELLENT...




bully said:


> Well it seems the UK (well Jersey) wont.
> 
> I mailed my local Cineworld and they said they have no plans to show IP man, hence my ordering of DVD.
> 
> ...


----------



## bully (Feb 23, 2009)

Just to bump this back up...

The paid for version arrived from Yes asia and I am very happy.

The subtitles are a little different from the downloaded copy I impatiently obtained.

Also it is better quality.

The second dvd has lots of extras, which normally I dont bother with but as I am so interested in WC and Ip Man I watched.

Donnie Yen took the role very seriously it seems. I had not really heard of him as I dont tend to watch lots of chop suey films these days. He came across as very humble and hard working.

Anyway, not to give too much away, just get the 2 disc special edition ordered and watch the film and all the extras.

Cheers

Bully


----------



## Yoshiyahu (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent post...Bully try not to beat anyone up okay. Don't hurt anyone!




bully said:


> Just to bump this back up...
> 
> The paid for version arrived from Yes asia and I am very happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## bully (Feb 23, 2009)

With my Wing Chun skills I dont think anyone is going to get beaten up anytime soon.

Maybe if I sat on them

Going to a mates next week for said screening. Should be a blast.


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 23, 2009)

bully said:


> Just to bump this back up...
> 
> The paid for version arrived from Yes asia and I am very happy.
> 
> ...


 
It is a great movie.  I know a lot of WC guys have complained that when they show Donnie Yen's knuckles after a fight he would always bruise the top 2 and not the bottom 3.  Small thing in the context of the movie as a whole but I can understand.  Casual movie watcher wouldn't know WC uses the bottom 3.

If you haven't watched a lot of Donnie Yen movies you are truly missing out on some great stuff.  I highly suggest the movies below.

SPL
Dragon Tiger Gate
Flash Point


----------



## paulus (Feb 23, 2009)

AceHBK said:


> If you haven't watched a lot of Donnie Yen movies you are truly missing out on some great stuff.  I highly suggest the movies below.
> 
> SPL
> Dragon Tiger Gate
> Flash Point


Wasn't Donnie Yen in a film with... oh, what was she called... Michelle sombody....


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 23, 2009)

paulus said:


> Wasn't Donnie Yen in a film with... oh, what was she called... Michelle sombody....



Michelle Yeoh in the movie "Wing Chun"

I suggest that you don't even waste time in watching that trash.


----------



## Steve (Feb 23, 2009)

Michelle Yeoh?  Have I heard of her?


----------



## astrobiologist (Feb 23, 2009)

Just watched the trailer and it looks spectacular.  I love a good wushu flick.  

Everybody Wing Chun tonight...


----------



## AceHBK (Feb 23, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Michelle Yeoh?  Have I heard of her?



Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, James Bond Tomorrow Never Dies, Memoirs of a Geisha.
Peep her on wikipedia to see her face or just google.  You will certainly recognize her


----------



## JGreber (Feb 26, 2009)

Just wanted to say, I have seen the movie and it was fantastic. You can really tell that Donnie Yen really worked on his training to make it look authentic. I am impressed with his display of economy of motion. He made it look like he had been training in Ip Man Wing Chun for years. The story was also very gripping. It doesn't follow a historic exactness, but Ip Man did have his fortune stripped from him by Japanese occupation.


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2009)

I thought the michelle yeoh wing chun movie was garbage too, but after yoshi coaxed me to really look closer I actually appreciated a fair ammount of the fight scenes 
Donnie yen is a beast, one of his more commonly known movies was iron monkey, it's a bit of a flying wire flick.. but there is definitly some entertaining action to be had.. cheers!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 1, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> I thought the michelle yeoh wing chun movie was garbage too, but after yoshi coaxed me to really look closer I actually appreciated a fair ammount of the fight scenes
> Donnie yen is a beast, one of his more commonly known movies was iron monkey, it's a bit of a flying wire flick.. but there is definitly some entertaining action to be had.. cheers!



You actually liked the fight scenes in that movie?? Wow!  There was no WC at all in the movie and was nothing but a wire fest.(bit of flying wire as you call it is a stretch)  You do better served to watch The Prodigal Son which was made back in the 70's and actually shows WC.


----------



## Drac (Mar 1, 2009)

Watching it on YouTube now...I sure hope there is a dubbed version available in Ohio.....I liked the part where his little kid comes in and say " Papa, Momma says if you don't attack everythiung in the house will be broken"..


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2009)

The prodigal son was amazing! I've seen that movie like 500 times, my avatar is actually from the movie 

There are definitely some wing chun like movements in that movie, while it wasn't exactly stressing economy of motion, even the swordplay contains some wing chun like movements, I'm kind of obsessed with wing chun tho, so even improperly preformed moves get me all excited


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 1, 2009)

Drac said:


> Watching it on YouTube now...I sure hope there is a dubbed version available in Ohio.....I liked the part where his little kid comes in and say " Papa, Momma says if you don't attack everythiung in the house will be broken"..



Drac - There is no english Dub version.....sorry.  And that part is too funny!!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 1, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> The prodigal son was amazing! I've seen that movie like 500 times, my avatar is actually from the movie
> 
> There are definitely some wing chun like movements in that movie, while it wasn't exactly stressing economy of motion, even the swordplay contains some wing chun like movements, I'm kind of obsessed with wing chun tho, so even improperly preformed moves get me all excited



That is one of the best movies and is known for the training sequence.

Warriors Two is good but the end of the story is terrible.

Have you seen the TV show Yong Chun?


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 1, 2009)

I own warriors two, the end is a bit goofy, especially with that mantis fighter leaning at more than a 90 degree angle sliding around! I've only seen bits n' pieces of the tv show tho.


----------



## wingc (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello everyone, 
i found a webpage which have many videos from the movie here http://www.wing-chun.ws/index.php?o...-trailer-bio&catid=36-giatacomments&Itemid=58. and from prodigal son, warriors two and other wing chun movies.


----------



## Beginner's Mind (Mar 5, 2009)

I just rented the movie from a... um... free online rental store. Documentary it ain't. As entertainment, it's a real treat. Visually beautiful, with slick fights, engaging story and interesting characters. Donnie Yen is amazing as Yip Man, composed and graceful, at once a private man and a legend. See the film.


----------



## Eru IlÃºvatar (Mar 5, 2009)

> I just rented the movie from a... um... free online rental store


 
Yea, I like that store a lot


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 6, 2009)

I've just watched some bits from the movie and in the vernacular of teenage girls at a Justin Timberlake concert can I just say OMIGOD ,OMIGOD OMIGOD, OMIGODDDDDDD . 

The actor playing Yip Man looks terrific , and his work on the wooden dummy looks great as does his technique in the fight scenes .
 I can tell that bloke has trained hard and put a lot of work in to portray the techniques properly , I can't wait to see the whole thing .


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 6, 2009)

Yeah, I really like donnie yen, he certainly gave out a spectacular preformance, I can't wait to see the rest of em! I hear another movie was due to come out but they waited a bit, differant director mind you, but yeah.. that should be awesome too!


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 6, 2009)

mook jong man said:


> I've just watched some bits from the movie and in the vernacular of teenage girls at a Justin Timberlake concert can I just say OMIGOD ,OMIGOD OMIGOD, OMIGODDDDDDD .
> 
> The actor playing Yip Man looks terrific , and his work on the wooden dummy looks great as does his technique in the fight scenes .
> I can tell that bloke has trained hard and put a lot of work in to portray the techniques properly , I can't wait to see the whole thing .


 
On the 2nd DVD (Behind the Scenes) they talk about Donnie Yen.  Before the movie he only knew the superficial stuff about WC.  He actually trained for only 9 months.  You see clips of him doing Chi Sau with Ip Man's son who gives him a ton of praise.
Donnie also said that he he learned the wooden dummy form rather quickly.  He had one in his hotel room and worked on it every free chance he had.


----------



## AceHBK (Mar 6, 2009)

Nabakatsu said:


> Yeah, I really like donnie yen, he certainly gave out a spectacular preformance, I can't wait to see the rest of em! I hear another movie was due to come out but they waited a bit, differant director mind you, but yeah.. that should be awesome too!


 
There was going to be a Ip Man movie staring Tony Leung (great actor known as the Chinese Clark Gable) and would have been done around the same time as Donnie Yen's movie but somehow it didn't get made.  Maybe they knew they couldn't compete with Donnie.  Donnie is a better fighter of course but Tony is by far a better actor.  Tony's movie would have focused more on the man himself.

Ip Man 2 has been greenlit and may start production at the end of this year.  It will pick up in Hong Kong and will of course show Bruce Lee, WSL and his other students.


----------



## bs10927 (Mar 6, 2009)

just saw the movie last night.   pretty damn good!
got confused when his 1st 2 knuckles were shown beat up but that's ok.
everything else looked good to me.   i think i even saw a Kwan dao in the movie.  LOL


----------



## Nabakatsu (Mar 6, 2009)

Thanks much AceHBK! I had no idea what plot they would following let alone when they would be starting production! some awesome info to be in possession of!


----------



## mook jong man (Mar 6, 2009)

I watched it last night I thought it was fantastic , that Donnie Yen guy should keep training he looks like he's got a talent for it .
 To see him on the dummy it looked like he'd been training for years , a couple of moves in the fighting scenes were a bit over the top .

 But on the whole a lot of proper technique was used , and I think its probably the most realistic Wing Chun movie ever made ,those chain punch sequences were just brutal.


----------



## dnovice (Mar 12, 2009)

loved this movie. Donnie yen was very good and convincing in his role. The fight scene with the ten fighters was awesome.


----------



## JGreber (Apr 15, 2009)

I had metioned earlier that Ip Man had been stipped of his fortune by Japanese occupation. Mistake, meant to say that he got stripped of his fortune by Mao's communist government. Sorry for the mess up!


----------



## Domino (May 28, 2009)

dnovice said:


> loved this movie. Donnie yen was very good and convincing in his role. The fight scene with the ten fighters was awesome.



He played a great role. The movie was much more than I thought it would be, is a movie I will watch many times again, and Donnie looks very very similar in appearance apparently.


----------



## Tensei85 (May 28, 2009)

Yea, that movie was great! I watched it when it first came out in China, I can't wait for Ip Man 2 (Hong Kong) I guess its rumored that Stephen Fung may reprise his role as Bruce Lee in the next Ip Man movie. Either way its bound to be awesome!


----------



## Domino (Jun 2, 2009)

Ip Man 2, woah thanks for info.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Domino,
Yea its rumored so far to have some of the top students of Ip Man prtrayed including Leung Seung, Wong Sheun Leung, Bruce Lee. Most likely a ton more but that's the only ones I've heard of so far. Can't wait!


----------



## Domino (Jun 2, 2009)

Ah I see, various students sounds good. I like the sound of it.
But I thought Ip Man 2 would be about Bruce, however it says on wikipedia will be a 3rd installment :

"_*For the third installment*, Yip and Yen are reportedly planning a worldwide talent scout for a suitable candidate to play Lee, who is Ip's most celebrated disciple. They are also debating over whether to look for an actor with solid martial arts foundation or looks.

When asked who would play Lee, Yip said that either Taiwanese pop star Jay Chou or Cantopop singer Aaron Kwok would be possibilities. Also for looks, Yip said that they could use Danny Chan Kwok Kwan who previously played as Bruce Lee in the series, __The Legend of Bruce Lee: "Aaron Kwok will bring his unique qualities to the role of Bruce Lee. Jay Chou will bring his unique qualities. Danny Chan Kwok Kwan will bring in his unique qualities including the looks. I will prepare a different script for each actor and see who is interested._""


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Apologies Acehbk,
Already made a post about the Ip Man 2 movie.
(Didn't read that thread...)


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 2, 2009)

Sounds like it should be pretty solid for the 3rd installment however Jay Chou & Aaron Kwok are both great singers/decent actors but I don't know if they have what it takes to play Bruce. I would think as mentioned either Stephen Fung, Danny Chan or even Wu Jing may be decent candidates. Personally I would prefer someone with a solid Martial Arts background as opposed to a c-pop idol. But hey that's just me, besides its not like we'll never see Jay or Aaron again if they don't play in this movie... should be interesting.


----------



## naneek (Jun 2, 2009)

sounds intriguing cant wait for the second installment


----------



## Domino (Jun 3, 2009)

Tensei85 said:


> Sounds like it should be pretty solid for the 3rd installment however Jay Chou & Aaron Kwok are both great singers/decent actors but I don't know if they have what it takes to play Bruce. I would think as mentioned either Stephen Fung, Danny Chan or even Wu Jing may be decent candidates. Personally I would prefer someone with a solid Martial Arts background as opposed to a c-pop idol. But hey that's just me, besides its not like we'll never see Jay or Aaron again if they don't play in this movie... should be interesting.



I agree with your choice totally. Wu Jing maybe.
But 3rd installment, Ip Man 2 to come, and a 3rd also ?


----------



## punisher73 (Jun 4, 2009)

I really enjoyed the movie.  But, it did add it's own touch on it to portray certain elements.  The final fight scene reminded me too much of Jet Li's Fearless (not the coreography, but the reason for it).

My hope is that enough people get it here in the US and make it popular enough that they will do a US theatrical release for the 2nd one.

As others have pointed out, there are certain elements that weren't completely accurate.  In the movie they show him independantly wealthy, and in fact he worked as a police officer during that time.  Other things I don't want to say without giving a plot spoiler.


----------



## Tensei85 (Jun 4, 2009)

punisher73 said:


> I really enjoyed the movie.  But, it did add it's own touch on it to portray certain elements.  The final fight scene reminded me too much of Jet Li's Fearless (not the coreography, but the reason for it).
> 
> My hope is that enough people get it here in the US and make it popular enough that they will do a US theatrical release for the 2nd one.
> 
> As others have pointed out, there are certain elements that weren't completely accurate.  In the movie they show him independantly wealthy, and in fact he worked as a police officer during that time.  Other things I don't want to say without giving a plot spoiler.



Yea, That would be awesome!
However most likely I'll be back in China by the time its released, but if not that would be great! Probably won't happen but who knows.


----------



## Steve (Jun 16, 2009)

Just wanted to say that I finally saw this flick and really enjoyed it.


----------



## jarrod (Jun 16, 2009)

finally saw it, really liked it.  ready to see some kung fu flicks that don't play up nationalism & anti-japanese sentiment though.  

jf


----------



## Stickgrappler (Jun 16, 2009)

hello:

*bows deeply to all*

although not as good as the site (http://www.wing-chun.ws/index.php?op...ents&Itemid=58. ) wingc posted with the youtube vids, i made 3 animated gif's of some of the chain punching.

enjoy!













 

very truly yours in the MA,

~sg


----------



## Domino (Jun 22, 2009)

Those are ace Stickgrappler, thank you !


----------



## TinTin_57 (Jul 2, 2009)

Also the film is due to be released in the UK on Bluray in September. It will definately be on my shopping list. I really did enjoy the film.


----------



## Domino (Jul 2, 2009)

I just didnt expect it to be so well done, I have your Math' to thank for that !


----------



## TinTin_57 (Jul 2, 2009)

Domino said:


> I just didnt expect it to be so well done, I have your Math' to thank for that !



That reminds me, he has my copy of this which I will need to pick up later before training


----------



## blindsage (Jul 2, 2009)

Finally saw this on DVD.  Awesome.


----------

